# Elephant Painting



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 7, 2008)

The Elephant Art Gallery - Authentic & Inspiring Paintings by Elephants

[video=youtube;8FGEJKQzaMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FGEJKQzaMA[/video]


----------



## ANT (Apr 8, 2008)

This has got to be the coolest thing I have ever seen an elephant do ...


----------



## gritsrus (Apr 9, 2008)

It is very cool. They have been trained to paint but still pretty neat.
Snopes- Elephant painting


----------

